# Playgroups in Como



## Ashley2016 (Apr 30, 2016)

Hello, I'm looking for playgroups in or around Como for my 2 year old. If there isn't a formal group, happy to organize a time for those interested. 
Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Look to see if you can find expat groups (American, British, whatever) in your area. That's normally where you see people setting up or looking for playgroups. Or you might try putting up notices wherever it's common for people to advertise stuff like this. (Here in France, it's the local shops - butcher, bakery, grocery store.) If you say you are setting up an English language playgroup, you may get some interest from some of the local mums, as many families are interested in giving their kids a head start in English.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

